# Outback 26RS



## Gowin7 (Mar 16, 2004)

*I'm deciding which trailer would be the better product to purchase. I like both but am concerned about the leaking problems with the Outback product.

Are there any other major concerns with the Outback?









The KZ product doesn't seem the have problems with customer satisfaction.

I live in central California and the nearest dealer is in Bakersfield, 3 hours away. I am concerned about repairs and long travel times to get items fixed.









Does anyone know of any dealers near the Sacramento area?

Thanks - Happy Camping







*


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forums,

Keystone seems to have the leaking problems worked out. Quality control is better but can be spotty. I think keystone is on the right track though. KZ has a good rep and good customer service, but I've heard about a few leaking problems also. I think it may come down to which dealer's service dept. is better and which trailer suits your needs best. If you buy an outback though, this is a very cool site to be a part of









Good luck with your decision

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There is a thread on RV.net about some issues with Frontier too, you'll find problems with any camper you buy. Yes Keystone appeared to have tried to build to many Outbacks to fast a while back and had some QC issues. It always comes down to your dealer and how they will take care of you.

As for the Frontier, we looked at both units 28' campers. We went for the Outback for a few reasons. First, the Frontier had no counter space in the kitchen unless you used the drain board and/or stove cover. My wife made that choice hands down. The second reason was that I always charge my batteries with a deep cycle charger before and after each trip, that way they are in top shape and they will last years. On the Outback they are easy to access, on the Frontier they are kept on either side of the propane tanks under the nose, meaning I'd have to remove the propane tanks each time I charged the batters - I made that call. Then were two minor things. The Frontier include a double step at the rear of the camper and a single at the front. Of course when the camper is closed up you have to enter up front, with 1 step. The Outback has 3 steps on both front and rear. Makes getting in/out easier and safer. Finally the Frontier has the huge storage trunk, but to get in the front bunks you have to bend over, may not be an issue for kids but was for me.

So for us we opted for the Outback. You can also check the Starcraft Aruba/Homestead and the Gulfstream Streamlite lines for 25' floor plans.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Hard to get a comparision here, because we are ALL OUTBACK FANS! WOOHOO!









OUTBACK! OUTBACK! OUTBACK!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You okay Pete? All pumped up over something or other


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Gowin 7, good luck on your serch for a TT, if you decide to go with a Outback another place is here in the San Jose/Morgan Hill area I know it is abit far but probably about the the same as Bakersfeild. 
Rob


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I guess the name of the dealer would be helpful







it is Alpine Recreation.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Could be the melting snow!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Snow is still coming down in CT. And the weather man says another 3-5 inches tomorrow. Saturday may be the first day of spring, but it doesn't look like it in New England.










Come On sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope you've had good experiences Alpine, that name rang a bell from our days of camping with a Coleman club.. and the comments were not very good. I hope they've changed, or perhaps it was just poor Coleman service.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

From what I understand it has been under new ownership for the last year/year and a half. prior to our new purchase I was in there a couple of times for our Coleman pop up and never had any bad experiences, and while looking for our new trailer they were very good at letting us talk to service people and have been very good so far. But if things should change will let you know.
Rob


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe I am one of the lucky ones but we have never had any problems with leaks, and it did rain this year in sunny So. Cal the one storm alone dropped 2.5-3". I think keystone got a handle on the leaks when they upgraded the bike door on the 2004 models. Only major problem was crushed ducts in the 25rss unit all other things are minor. Dealer makes all the difference when it comes to satisfaction. good luck, Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok aplvlykat...
I want the upgraded Bike Door, and the water heater gas/elec wall switch.
My '01 Tahoe warranty is about to expire. Whadda you say we just trade up?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jollyman> would you like some cheese with the whine, you need to get out and go CAMPING, sounds like cabin fever. Anyway maybe you can order the parts from Keystone pull her down here and we'll see what we can do, I could send some chains!!!! 89 degree's and climbing in sunny So. Cal. kirk

Ps: trade up to what a KZ frontier.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 89 degree's and climbing in So. Cal. kirk












Talk about rubbing salt in the wound!

March has certainly come in like a lamb, and is leaving like a lion in the Northeast.

Tim


----------



## Gowin7 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Thanks to all for your suggestions! *









Happy Camping to All


----------

